# Just bought a Gaggia Classic....Kind of by accident!



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi All,

I wasn't planning on doing this until my birthday in September but I've just accidentally won a Gaggia Classic with extras from eBay







I was watching a couple in my area and saw that this one was within reasonable distance. My plan was to watch a few and see what kind of price they went for but as the seconds ticked down, I noticed that this one was going for £66!! I thought the price was pretty cheap and couldn't see it go for that cheap so I took a punt and put a maximum bid of £84.... I ended up winning it for £83.99!!!!! Now I'm sat at the home computer, typing this message and wondering how I'm going to tell the mrs









Anyway, my reason for posting this message was to ask whether people think I got a good deal for my money. I appreciate that it's a bit late now but you guys are the experts and it helps to know if my new machine looks ok. First of all, here are the pictures and description as given by the seller:

Gaggia Classic Espresso coffee Machine brushed steel finish

You are bidding on a Gaggia Classic coffee machine in excellent condition. It was bought a couple of years back and, to be honest, was used at the beginning but hardly over the last year or so. It seems a waste to keep it as a display item hence the sale. They sell for around £250 now excluding the accessories pictured. The only item pictured which is NOT included is the granite tabletop block.

It comes with a number of additional accessories, namely:

1. A 'proper' tamp

2. A coffee brush

3. A milk frothing jug

4. A coffee measuring spoon

Any thoughts?


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

"Kind of by accident".... Lets hope you are insured .... You'll be getting into much more serious trouble soon because you'll be changing the milk frothier for a steam wand, then you'll be buying a grinder and your cheap and cheerful freeze dried coffee habit will be turning into a quest for delicate roasts chosen by enthusiastic providers who send your coffee to you over night by first class post. You'll also be taking barista lessons and every cup will be a drink as well as a coffee making examination.

well, that's what happened to me anyway!

seriously, these machines go for a wide variety of prices and, with the added extras I think you did pretty well. It looks loved and cared for so that's a good start.

enjoy!


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Could be great if its in good condition it's a fair price however anything could look from the outside - its what's on the inside that will effect your coffee.

The cheapest way to espresso from what's you already bought is a porlex or hario hand grinder and some fresh beans.

Good luck!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Looks good. Would be a good idea to give it a flush clean especially if the water in your area is hard. Not sure if the Classic should be backflushed too. Give it a good work out - see if there are any drips where there shouldn't be, e.g. from the brew head or steam wand when not switched on. This is just a precaution, but if there are any unforeseen issues, take it up with the seller. If all is well, enjoy your machine. Don't scrimp coffee beans. Buy fresh and grind to need. You'll be amazed at the quality. As suggested, a hand grinder such as a Porlex will do the job. Don't be tempted to buy a cheap grinder - it's a false economy. You can seek advice on what to go for down the line. Above all, have fun and experiment.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Should have added, if you like milk based drinks, you will need a thermometer. They're not expensive but a better alternative are TempTags. You stick one on the side of your jug and it changes colour when your milk is at the correct temperature. You can find them on this site and they're cheap. Much better than juggling with a thermometer in your jug.


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'd vouch for Temptags as well - much better than a thermometer.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for the plug about TempTags

You got a good deal there Big Tony

You can get rid of the coffee scoop, and I'd check the size of the tamper. The base looks too small for a basket

It should fit snugly and be about 58mm wide. Maybe its just the perspective of the pic though but it looks smaller?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Great price if it is up to speed, you got the better version as it is not one of the new ones with the tiny solenoid. Descale it first as this is the one biggest killer of gaggia classics then get that shower screen and group head removed and check what it's like ( phillips screw driver then two allen bolts) give these a good clean with water and a soft wire brush! Re assemble and then back flush it and voila. Next thing is upgrade wand to rancilio (£20) and get the pressure reduced to 10 bar at the group, see other threads on here for how to do it. Well done and welcome to the espresso fraternity


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

That's a pretty good price to be honest, and a real metal tamper is a bonus!



Callum_T said:


> The cheapest way to espresso from what's you already bought is a porlex or hario hand grinder and some fresh beans.


Yep this, check out one of the many roasters on the beans subforum for some good freshly roasted beans.

If the basket included with it is the pressurised one (has a black plastic bit on the bottom) swap it out for a real one (will have lots of holes at the bottom) as well, it wont cost you much but will make a LOT of difference combined with the above.

Enjoy your purchase!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Thanks for the plug about TempTags
> 
> You got a good deal there Big Tony
> 
> ...


Agreed good spot glen that tamp is the Starbucks tamp and brush set 52mm wide and no good for your machine however you could get 10 quid reselling it on eBay to la pavoni owners.


----------



## Lynx (Jan 17, 2013)

I won a Gaggia Classic on ebay at christmass for £66. It was in a bit of a state when I started cleaning it. You will probably want to clean the group head, remove the shower plate and holding plate, and give it a good clean. There are video' on youtube that show you how to do it. You might need to replace the group head gasket, as these go hard in use, again there are video's on youtube that show you how to do this about £5. As others have said a thourough descale. again there are video' on youtube that show you how to do this.

A common problem I understand with classics that are a few years old is a drip from the steam wond from a leaking steam valve. Gaggiamanualservice user on this forum can supply one at around £30, but if its just a few drips then you can wait a while if funds are tight.

The great thing about classics i've learned from old hands on this forum is they are quite simple machines, and easy to replace parts if you are don't mind a little diy. There is a wealth of expertise on this forum. i've lean't loads from reading posts. There is a Gaggiac Classic part on this forum.

Welcome to the world of good coffee

i'm replacing the steam wand this weekend for a better one from the rancillo machine, cost me £20 including postage. Don't be afraid to ask anything on this forum. People are really friendly and helpfull.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Wait till you have to tell the wife you bought an L1 !!!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Wait till you have to tell the wife you bought an L1 !!!!


I did and she still doesn't know. I am trying to figure out how to explain it when it arrives.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> I did and she still doesn't know. I am trying to figure out how to explain it when it arrives.


Best get her a gift equal to the L1 ouch!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Great to see the lever owners on here showing appreciation of probably their first machine as the gaggia was for me 15 years ago, ps t is still going strong!


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks guys... Really puts my mind at rest that I didn't do too bad on my whim! I've already got a porlex and aeropress so I've been enjoying freshly roasted coffee for a couple of months. The mc2 will defo have to wait a few months though!

my next plan is to pick it up on Saturday and get looking on YouTube to see which videos show me how to remove the relevant panels and look at the relevant insides to see whether they're in a good condition. Any links to YouTube or other videos would be most appreciated.

I'll defo be getting some of the temp tags and a new tamper... Quite like the ones from madefromknock. Any other advice or links are also appreciated until I can get it back and have a good look at it. It does look pretty clean though so my fingers are crossed that it has been looked after.

Oh and the mrs found out!!! She was looking on the iPad whilst I was on the home PC. I paid via PayPal and it sent a notification to my iPad. I heard it and knew instantaneously that it was the PayPal receipt! Next thing I heard from the lounge was "err, who have you just paid £84 pounds to and what for?" I just burst out laughing and luckily she found the funny side. Maybe she won't be as forgiving when she realises I'll be upgrading the wand and other bits


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

I had two classics that served me really well over 12 years - no breakdowns. (Why two, you wonder - had one at work). Sold one on Ebay- the other I gave to my son and he's chuffed with it. If you look after it (flush clean it regularly), it will serve you well.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Panels are dead easy just two screws in the plastic part of the water filler then you are in the top of the machine. Have a look inside and check for any leaks, even if there are any signs it is not the end of the world, you just might have to change the boiler seal. I will try to find the seller that sells the complete set of seals including wands, boiler and group seal for about ten pounds. These really are simple machines to work on and simple machines to use, you will be pulling fab shots in no time when coupled to some good quality beans, loads of threads and advice in the bean section......


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

Once you have the machine running reasonably well, and I know it costs money, seriously consider getting some proper training on how to use it. Most of us work out how to make espresso and, if that is what you like (we do), milk based coffee drinks. Making them properly and consistently well takes a fair bit more skill. The basics can be picked up on you tube but there is so much more to gain by having somebody show you how to do it properly and improperly on your own equipment.

I was keen but my wife was neutral to the idea. In the end, I convinced her and within minutes she was loving the instruction too. I can't describe how much of an improvement it has made to the coffee preparation and drinking experience. Many people scoff at the Gaggia Classic. It is an introductory machine but is actually very capable when it comes to making coffee provided you understand how to use it correctly.

It make seem like a shameless plug but I'll do it anyway: Glenn came to our house and taught us. Depending upon geography it could be him or somebody similar who could help you in the same way that he helped us. Perhaps some instruction by way of a birthday or Christmas present could be considered?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Big Tony said:


> my next plan is to pick it up on Saturday and get looking on YouTube to see which videos show me how to remove the relevant panels and look at the relevant insides to see whether they're in a good condition. Any links to YouTube or other videos would be most appreciated.


Big T - here, as requested, are some links to useful guides to your new machine. The first is a well written guide which should be your bible. Follow it and you won't go wrong.

Detailed guide to Gaggia Classic - won't find a better one!

http://www.partsguru.com/user/Gaggia%20Classic%20Step%20by%20Step.pdf

How to replace thermostat - this will show you how to disassemble your Classic






Made by Knock tampers are incredibly good value for money. Enjoy your machine and make your wife lots of her favourite drinks!

Finally! here's a link to a What a Whole Latte Love.......in Russian - made me smile


----------



## Lynx (Jan 17, 2013)

Group head gasket replacement


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Awesome guys... Really massive thanks! I've been reading up on what I need to clean it up when I get it. I've read pulycaff or Cafiza... I'm sure it's personal preference but I'm thinking cafiza on the basis that it can de scale and back flush. would anyone differ?


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Puly caff.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Agreed pulpy caff


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Or even pulpy caff


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Puly caff auto correct is wonderful


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Ha... thanks

is it this one? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Puly-Caff-Cleaning-Powder-for-Espresso-coffee-machines-900g-tub-/190797946894?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2c6c71a00e

looks to be the cheapest?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yep that's the one


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

And would this be suitable for descaling and back flush? Also, should I just buy the one? How long will it last?


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Big Tony said:


> And would this be suitable for descaling and back flush? Also, should I just buy the one? How long will it last?


Puly caff for backflushing, gaggia descaler for descaling. Don't use either excessively and you'll be fine.

Puly caff will last ages.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You can. It will clean out your brew head. Good idea to remove the shower screen and pop it into a basin of hot water with cleaner in it. Put your portafilter in too. The cleaner will remove coffee deposits and bring it up like new. Don't use anything abrasive on the chroming inside the portafilter basket. Might be a good idea to remove the disk above the shower screen - you'll need an Allen key. It will possibly be stuck to the brew head due to scale build up. With care it will come away and you can give the parts a thorough clean. When refitting the shower screen, don't over-tighten the Philips screw as you might not be able to undo it next time. I always tightened mine fully, then backed it off half a turn.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Second systematic kids reply, you could get the Allen head countersunk screw for the shower screen, it makes it easier to remove in the future.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Apologies systemic kid no offence meant


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Apologies systemic kid no offence meant


Thanks, none taken.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks. So just to confirm, you're saying I can use puly caff to descale AND back flush? Reason I ask is because someone else said about buying a separatedescaler


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

i think they said the puly caff is for back-flush and gaggia de-scaler for, well, de-scaling.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I would use the puly caff for back flushing and a gaggia descaler off the boiler, I believe this was also posted earlier.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh, I thought Systemic Kid was saying you could use puly caff for both. I've just bought the puly caff from ebay for £12.50 delivered. Suppose I'd better buy some gaggia descaler as well


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I am not 100 percent sure on the dual use of the puly caff, I have only ever used it on the group, as I prefer a liquid descale for the boiler, hope this helps


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Just had a quick look atdescalers for the classic. Various people recommend gaggias own brand although mentioned that it is expensive. Others say puly baby, durgol descaler and one person on here recommends tantaric acid...

Any thoughts? Tantaric acid seems the cheapest but does it work. Someone mentions that gaggias own is £7 for a single use! I'd like cheap but effective ideally


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh Jesus... Now I've just seen decalcifier as well!! Don't tell me I'm going to need this too







I might as well have just bought a new one lol

actually, maybe they're the same product?

looking on ebay, this one looks quite cheap

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Puly-Baby-Espresso-Machine-Cleaner-Descaler-10pk-/281057270773?pt=Coffee_Machines_Makers&hash=item4170519bf5


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

This might upset a few people on here but I used kill rock diluted right down and it worked a treat, be careful to only use half a dose to a whole tank of water, you can get the 5 dose bottle for less than a one dose gaggia. It is a harsh descaler but it does get rid of everything!


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks. Don't think I'm brave enough to use that. Think I'll buy some puly baby. 10 months worth for less than £8.... Don't think u can argue with that


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Big Tony said:


> Thanks. So just to confirm, you're saying I can use puly caff to descale AND back flush? Reason I ask is because someone else said about buying a separatedescaler


Hi Big T. Puly Caff or Cafeza are designed for backflushing and cleaning the brew head as I previously posted. Here's what Happy Donkey say about Puly Caff:

"If you do not backflush the machine's group head and make sure it is clean, after a while, you will start to get a bitter tasting espresso shot from the machine, no matter how high quality the coffee is you are pouring through it."

Descaling the boiler is a different matter for which Gaggia and Puly do a proprietary cleaner based around, I think, tartric acid. As it happens, I have a box of sachets of the descaler, I don't need. If you PM me, I will send you a few packets.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks Systemic Kid, that's really kind of you. I'll send a pm now


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I use tartaric acid for descaling (suitable for aluminium boilers), and use a drip of washing up liquid in a blind filter basket for backflushing.

Descaling requires acid to dissolve the chalk, and backflushing requires something which can degrease.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

rodabod said:


> I use tartaric acid for descaling (suitable for aluminium boilers), and use a drip of washing up liquid in a blind filter basket for backflushing.
> 
> Descaling requires acid to dissolve the chalk, and backflushing requires something which can degrease.


I typed in tartaric and my spell check came up tantric - the mind boggles! And I still managed to mis-spell it.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

So what do you think guys? I picked it up this morning and spent a couple of hours cleaning it when I got home. Not had chance to backflush or descale but I'll save that for tomorrow. It was a bit mucky but the bloke said he'd used it approx 20 times in total!! Does it look like its only been used that much.

I'm really happy with it for the moment... can't wait to try it out for real!! Oh, and what do we think of my Jack Daniels shot glasses







Love them... they are 100ml. How many ml is each shot supposed to be?


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh, and can someone tell me what types of basket I've got please


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Big T - your Classic looks very tidy indeed. A double shot is between 45-60ml. Think you've got a good one there. Enjoy!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Just looked at the baskets. One is a double, one's a single - the other - far left - is that a pod basket? Not sure about that. Someone else can shed light on that.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yep pod basket, and that machine is in great nick, definitely a pre Phillips you got a bargain, well done.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Excellent!! So happy... Thanks guys. I'll be asking more questions in the next few days so apologies in advance! Couldn't believe how little it had been used and think its cleaned up really well.

Reference the baskets... Sounds stupid but how much coffee do I put in the single? And double? Obviously I'd use two shot glasses for the double but do I use one for the single? The coffee would come out of both spouts so surely I'd need to use two glasses in any event?

one more question... The pod basket.. Which pods would I use with that?


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Without scales, use a standard 7g coffee spoon. One for singles, two for doubles. That'll get you started. Try to be consistent. Cheap drug scales from eBay are an idea.

Two cups for the double spout, or just unscrew it.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh, and you can usually get most shot glasses to capture both steams if you position carefully!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Get a grinder and use fresh beans, but in case you desperately feel the need to the basket takes 44mm see pods (easy serve espresso) waitrose do an ok one.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks. I've got a grinder, fresh beans and a set of scales that measure in 0.1 increments already so I'm halfway there. Thanks for the info about unscrewing the bottom of the basket if I only want a single shot. So bearing in mind that I've got the scales etc... Am I weighing out 7g ofwholebeans for single and 14g for the double?


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Re the pods... Something like this?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B002F2RFIQ/ref=mw_dp_mpd?pd=1


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'll probably have the coffee police after me now: I don't weight my coffee, preferring to do it more by eye. I grind enough for the coffee to form a cone in the porta filter which, when flattened with my finger, covers most of the surface area of the porta filter (ideally, pretty well all of it). When it has been tamped the sides of the tamper are roughly at the to of the porta filter (perhaps 7mm distance between the top of the coffee and the top of the porta filter. Then, when extracted, the coffee will expand and leave a slight grid of the surface (this is an impression of the shower screen). This method seems to work for me and is easier than using scales.


----------



## james10 (Feb 28, 2011)

series530 said:


> I'll probably have the coffee police after me now: I don't weight my coffee, preferring to do it more by eye. I grind enough for the coffee to form a cone in the porta filter which, when flattened with my finger, covers most of the surface area of the porta filter (ideally, pretty well all of it). When it has been tamped the sides of the tamper are roughly at the to of the porta filter (perhaps 7mm distance between the top of the coffee and the top of the porta filter. Then, when extracted, the coffee will expand and leave a slight grid of the surface (this is an impression of the shower screen). This method seems to work for me and is easier than using scales.


+1

Exactly what I do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

For better or worse, this is what I tend to do as well. I guess with this method you'll be getting roughly the same amount of coffee each time. But variations in grind fluffiness, clumps etc will mean this could vary.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Interesting method... I usually grind 16g for my aeropress so I think I'll start with that and see what happens.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Big Tony said:


> Thanks. I've got a grinder, fresh beans and a set of scales that measure in 0.1 increments already so I'm halfway there. Thanks for the info about unscrewing the bottom of the basket if I only want a single shot. So bearing in mind that I've got the scales etc... Am I weighing out 7g ofwholebeans for single and 14g for the double?


When I had my Classics, I too didn't bother too much about dosage - judging it by eye. This seemed to work OK for me too. When I got a Silvia, this approach didn't work at all - Silvia was much harder to get right - so had to go back to basics and use scales rather than relying on guesstimate.

As for the single basket, Big T, don't expect the same quality of shot you'll get from using the double. My advice would be to not to use it - if you really only want a single - make two and ditch one but, better still, treat yourself to a double. I never got really good results from the single basket. If I used half the dose for a double, it came out thin. If I compensated and upped the dose, it was better but not as good as using the double basket.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I too use the by eye method, saw an interesting method online somewhere which involved filing the portafilter then levelling with flat item across the top of the basket ensuring a complete even distribution, then a gentle tap followed by tamping then pull the shot. Worked pretty much every time ( dependant on grind and tamp pressure) and saved a whole lot of faffing. Of course this is purely relevant to the classic.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Big Tony said:


> Re the pods... Something like this?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B002F2RFIQ/ref=mw_dp_mpd?pd=1


Yep, but if you have the grinder just use the beans much cheaper and much better


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I have to measure first as I use a doser on my grinder, and don't like to waste coffee.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Again... good info and thanks very much guys. I think I'll stick with my plan and mess with it to see if it fills the portafilter or not.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

So I've spent the evening descaling and back flushing the coffee machine







not received yours in the post yet Patrick but I'll let you know when I do.

anyway, I finished what I was doing. Hardly got any muck out of the machine but maybe that's because the previous owner hardly used it?

ran through a couple of espressos to discard and used some LavazzaRossa which I had in the fridge for emergencies. Shot glass was nearly full after 15 secs so I know I didn't tamper hard enough. That Starbucks tamper is rubbish!! No where near good enough for this. I've heard that the 58.35mm from madebyknock fits snug in the double basket. Can anyone confirm?

one other thing... The top of the puck was really wet when I detached the portafilter. Any reason for this? And the shower head was dripping for a while as well. First time I've ever seen this as I've always just been cleaning the machine and running water through it only. Any ideas?


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Stale Lavazza will be crap. Try some freshly ground beans and see how that goes.


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

I was practicing my latte art today. I wanted some shots to pour my fairy liquid and water froth into, so used some old lavaza rosa I had in the cupboard to save using my hasbean jailbreak beans. I dosed 18g, tamped as I usually do, and just as habit, started the timer. Took 10 seconds to fill two 2oz shot glasses!!

i can't believe I was actually drinking that stuff just a few weeks ago!!

Fresh beans, freshly ground is the only way to go!


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Steamed dishsoap poured into dark soy sauce is awesome practice and no coffee gets harmed during to process - it's dead strange though because it genuinely looks like coffee after you've poured in the soap


----------

